# My chess kids



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

These are almost all of the kids I coach in chess. They're all so cute  District champions!










Kuan


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Look like a great team!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Bravo, bravo! :bounce: 

Ps. Lakers and Kings just went into OT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chefboy2160 (Oct 13, 2001)

Kuan , which one is you ? Go Lakers ................. Doug


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

I think that's him, third row from the bottom, fourth from the right. Go Nets! I am shamed by your willingness to volunteer to help these kids Kuan


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Thanks for the comps fellas.

I'm top left. Working with kids is so great, they're so much better than grownups. Grownups all have their hangups and weird motives and stuff. Kids just play hard all the time and are very sportsmanlike.

I also coach a U13 girls soccer team who just won silver at their first tournament! GOOOO SPARKS!

Kuan


----------



## shawtycat (Feb 6, 2002)

I thought he was the guy in the blue jeans and white shirt. Atleast thats what the moniker Kuan suggests to me. :blush:


I want my Nets to win but who can go up against a tower like Shaq and someone as quick as Kobe. Its bad when you like both teams. Im puttin my bets on the Lakers though. Although I wouldnt go shouting that out in NJ....


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Hooray for adults like you, Kuan! :bounce: 

I can't tell you how many kids act out in school because the adults in their lives ignore them. You already know how important your involvement is, but wait until you hear from those kids in a few years! Then you'lll really know how much you have given them.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Good going!!


----------

